# Amplificador de carro targa Dañado



## ricci_rock (Nov 9, 2010)

amigo que tal..9 les traigo unn ampli de carro de 900W marca Targa modelo mf60, el cual funciono un tiempo bien hasta que un dia se calento y emepzo a hecar humo una resitencia que se quemo... luego sigui sonando peor no muy bien... luego mi hermano reemplazo la resistencia por otra de otro valor y uno de los Integador se calento mucho y hecho levemente humo... y de ahi el amplificador no enciende

No tengo mucha experiencia en la electronica pero si me dicen que acer y como lo hare 100%, tengo a la mano un tester


----------



## alaraune (Nov 11, 2010)

Al parecer, pues en la placa dice ese valor, es de 10 ohm a 1 watt.   Trata de conseguir ese valor y potencia y colocala.  Ademàs, hay que cambiar el integrado que echò humo.  Tambièn hay que revisar todos los transistores grandes.  Nos cuentas como te fuè, bye.


----------



## pedrosoreturn (Nov 11, 2010)

jajaja no es por nada bro.. pero para lo que cuesta esa planta no vale la pena arreglarla... 200 Bsf??? 20 $.... trata de ahorrar un poco y comprate una boss aunque seaa....targa no sirve pa nada!!! saludos


----------



## ricci_rock (Nov 27, 2010)

no es para usarla en un carro es un proyecto para una guitarra...  Cambie el integrado que ehcho humo y le coloqu la resitencia... luego prendio el led y se fue apagando y sigue sin funcionar... que puedo revisar? sera que tengo que cambari el resto de los integrados?? yo creo q*UE* *E*stan funcioanndo bien los probe con u n tester


----------

